
Show HN: Compression-stats-CLI Tool to print gzip and brotli compression stats - rajasegarc
https://github.com/rajasegar/compression-stats-cli
======
bradknowles
What about bzip2, and various other compression algorithms?

What about compression and decompression time, and CPU utilization? Do you
look at single threaded or multithreaded implementations?

There are so many questions left unanswered here....

~~~
rajasegarc
At present it supports only gzip and brotli compression, and it's using an
approach of spawning multiple child processes for compressing files using node
worker-pool library since it is implemented in Javascript

